# ipod touch



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone knows about jailbreaking ipodtouch??


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

www.mirc.com -> download program for any mirror -> install -> go to channel #iphone (type " /join #iphone " in STATUS tab ) and you'll get all the live realtime help to jailbreak. Keep a copy of your itouch firmware should you wish to revert back to default for and warranty issues.

Hope that helps. I did jailbreak my itouch yet by learned a lot there before. A lot of friendly and helpful people.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the server for IRC?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i already jailbreak mine.. im playing nova, band of brothers 2, sandstorm, and eliminate those are online games so good..try it im playing all day lol.
..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> What is the server for IRC?


Sorry.  Forgot to mention that. EFnet server. Majority of people are nice but you always get a few dinks in the crowd there.

IIRC the main ruling is NO WAREZ. Which is understandable along with some basic no spamming.


----------

